# Wochenendpendler, welche Reisemöglichkeit ist die Beste?



## Krumnix (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo.

ich fahre jeden Freitag 500km zur Familie und Sonntags 500km wieder zurück.

Zur Zeit habe ich 3 Optionen mir ausgedacht, wobei ich schon 2 getestet habe.
Ich würde gerne wissen, wer von euch auch so ein Pendler ist und wie ihr die
Strecke immer fahrt? Auto, Zug, etc....

1: Ich habe einen Octavia RS (BJ2009). Mit dem fahre ich die Strecke in ca 5 Stunden
bei 7,2L Durchschnittsverbrauch. Ich gebe ca. 110€ für Sprit aus. 
Getestet an 6 Wochenende. Bin bis jetzt gut hingekommen damit.
Längste Reisezeit mit Staus 7:30 Stunden.
Vorteil: Kann losfahren, wann ich will. Kann Pause machen, wann und wo ich 
will.
Nachteil: Kosten, Verschleiß, Reparature, Reifen, Abhängig von Spritpreisen
und Verkehrsdichte.

2: Mit der Bahn. 102€ kostet das Ticket hin und zurück (Bahnkarte 50).
Reisezeit 6 Stunden. Bei Ausfall längste Reisezeit 11 Stunden.
Vorteil: Entspannter reisen, günstig
Nachteil: Abhängig von Bahn, keine freie Entscheidung, wann ich starten 
will. Bei Störungen sehr große Zeitliche Verzögerungen.

3: Diese Option hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht getestet.
Mein derzeitiges Auto könnte ich für 17.500€ an einen Kollegen verkaufen.
Mit diesem Geld würde ich dann einen Spritsparenden Diesel, gebraucht
kaufen. Hier stell sich die Frage, welcher Diesel ist spritsparend? Das Auto
sollte einen hohen Komfort haben, wegen den 1000KM jedes WE. 
Es sollte im Rahmen der 17.500€ sein.
Was könnt ihr da empfehlen? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr da? 
Imo hab ich ein Angebot von einem BMW 325D mit 62.000KM für 18.000€.
Ist das Auto eine Alternative? Was machen Steuern und Versicherungen aus?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## marlob (22 Februar 2011)

Schon mal an ein gasbetriebenes Auto gedacht?
Bzw. eine Gasanlage einbauen?
Ob es sich rechnet kannst du hier sehen
http://www.amortisationsrechner.de/


----------



## TimoK (22 Februar 2011)

Also bei ca. 40.000km im Jahr stellt sich die Frage, ob Diesel ( bzw. Gas ) eigentlich gar nicht, das rechnet sich in jedem Fall!

Welches Auto nun geeignet ist muss du selber wissen, jeder wird dir etwas anderes erzählen, welches Auto das Beste ist.

Ich würde allerdings trotzdem überlegen, ob Bahnfahren nicht praktischer ist. Ich fahre selber gar nicht gerne Bahn, bei solchen langen Fahrten kannst du die Zeit viel effektiver und entspannter nutzen. Von angenommenen 48 Stunden Wochenende 12 Stunden auf der Autobahn zu verbringen ist weniger erholsam als vielleicht schon mal 12 Stunden zu schlafen, lesen, telefonieren, wie auch immer... Dass man zwischendurch sich immer wieder mal über die Bahn ärgern kann ist klar, das passiert bei Stau oder einer langfristigen Baustelle auf "deiner" Autobahn dann aber genauso.

Ich würde also persönlich 1. zur Bahn und 2. zum neuen Gas-Auto tendieren.

Edith fragt: Hast du schon einmal mit reellen Preisen für dein Auto und nicht nur den Sprit gerechnet? Bei 30Cent sind das nämlich nicht nur 110, sondern 300E pro Wochenende! Würde ich ebenfalls mit bedenken...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## bike (22 Februar 2011)

Also ich fahre jedes We ca 680 km eine Richtung zu meiner Freundin.
Bahn habe ich auch schon getestet, doch das ist schon allein deshalb aussen vor, da ich nicht immer die selbe Uhrzeit zum fahren habe.
Für mich gibt es noch? keine Alternative zum Auto. Und Montag morgens um halb drei loszufahren, daran gewöhnt man sich.


bike


----------



## thomass5 (22 Februar 2011)

Einen guten, sparsamen Motor hab ich mit dem 1,6l ~ 105PS Diesel aus dem Volkswagen-Regal kennengelernt. Welches Auto du drumherum möchtest ist deinem Geschmack überlassen. Ich z.B. bin von einem Golf6(auch Variant, kein Plus) drumherum sehr überzeugt. In wie weit das mit deiner Preisvorstellung klappt müsstest du mal schauen. Wenn du dich mit den Bahnfahrplänen doch irgendwie anfreunden könntest wäre es finanziell natürlich günstiger. 

Thomas


----------



## ChristophD (22 Februar 2011)

nimm doch den Octavia als Diesel, mit dem Wagen selber ist du doch zufrieden oder?


----------



## MariusW (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
bei den km würde ich dir einen Diesel empfehlen. Aus dem einfachen Grund, du musst nicht so oft an die Tanke.
Ich würde immer wieder einem A6 2Liter Diesel nehmen. 

Einziger Nachteil, für 17.500€ bekommst du nur die "alten" Diesel. Also vor der neuen KFZ Steuer. Damit schlägt ein 2Liter diesel mit ca. 350€ p.a. ein. Ist aber zu verkraften.

Andere alternative, die Famiele zieht mit zum Arbeitsplatz. (wenn möglich)


----------



## argv_user (22 Februar 2011)

Zum Leidwesen der Diesel-Fahrer nähert sich der Preis für Diesel dem 
von Superbenzin immer mehr an. Momentan hier ein Unterschied von 
10 Cent. Mit steigender Anzahl der Diesel-PKW wird dieser Unterschied
vermutlich weiter schrumpfen oder sich gar ins Gegenteil wandeln.

Eben so, wie sich ja auch das Klima wandelt, so wandelt sich auch das
Geschäftsklima. Sicherlich.


----------



## Verpolt (22 Februar 2011)

> ...Zur Zeit habe ich 3 Optionen mir ausgedacht



Die 4. wäre --->Irgenwann mal umziehen oder Arbeit in der Nähe der Familie finden.

Also Hut ab vor den weitstrecken-Pendlern. Hab das 3,5 Jahre ähnlich gehabt (die Hälfte Km). Ging mir dann aber zu sehr auf den S.... . Irgendwann gesteht man sich ein, daß das verlorene Zeit ist.

Ich weiß, das ist keine große Hilfe für Dich  . Und so mirnichts-dirnichts ne neue Arbeit suchen ist heutzutage wohl auch nicht mehr drin.

PS: Porsche GT3 --->verkürzt die Fahrzeit ungemein


----------



## Sinix (22 Februar 2011)

@Krumnix

von wo nach wo fährst du mit der Bahn?

Hast du in deine Kalkulation auch die Kosten für Zubringer zum/vom Bahnhof und Bahncard mit drin? 

Möglicherweise kannst du auch mit Frühbucherrabatt,Sonderaktionen(LIDL-Ticket) , Wochenendticket usw. die Kosten fürs Ticket reduzieren. Persönlich würde ich die Bahn bevorzugen auch wenns mal durch Betriebsstörung klemmt ist der Erholwert einfach besser, Allerdings würde ich mir überlegen Sonntag Nacht oder Montag ganz früh zu fahren. Im Zug kann man ja noch ein Nickerchen machen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Schon mal an Fliegen gedacht?
Geht natürlich nur, wenn du an beiden Orten einen Flughafen "vor der Haustüre" hast. Bei mir wär das z.B. optimal, hier ist der nächste Flughafen gerade mal 3Km weg, bin also wenn ich will in max. 1 Stunde in Berlin oder Hamburg. RIESEN vorteil wäre in deinem fall die Zeitersparnis.
Aber wie gesagt, das muss halt auch gerade passen...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Krumnix (22 Februar 2011)

Die Fahrt ist von Saarbrücken nach München.
Ich hab eigentlich schon die "günstigesten" Tickets bei der Bahn.
Zu früh will ich auch nicht buchen, weil es nicht 100% sicher ist, das ich
am dem WE doch fahren kann.

Zu meinem Job, da habe ich im Moment einen, der sehr gut bezahlt wird
und ich eine sehr hohe Position habe. 
Sowas finde ich im Saarland nicht mehr.

Die Familie kann erst in 2 Jahren runterziehen, da früher große Schwierigkeiten
uns bereiten würde.

Daher muss ich für 2-2,5 Jahre eine "günstige" Alternative finden.

Einen Umbau meines aktuellen Autos auf Autogas ist eine nette Idee.
Bei meiner Fahrleistung würde ich wohl am Ende einiges sparen.

Jetzt muss ich nur mal überlegen, ob Autogas oder Erdgas.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Februar 2011)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur mal überlegen, ob Autogas oder Erdgas.



Also wenn umbau, dann Autogas.
Ein Umbau auf Erdgas ist nicht so ohne weiteres möglich.
(Zumindest nicht im bezahlbaren rahmen.)
Weitere Vorteile (LPG):
Bessere verfügbarkeit
Kleinere/Leichtere Tanks, höhere Reichweite
Bezahlbar
Problemlos nachrüstbar

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Krumnix (22 Februar 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Schon mal an Fliegen gedacht?
> Geht natürlich nur, wenn du an beiden Orten einen Flughafen "vor der Haustüre" hast. Bei mir wär das z.B. optimal, hier ist der nächste Flughafen gerade mal 3Km weg, bin also wenn ich will in max. 1 Stunde in Berlin oder Hamburg. RIESEN vorteil wäre in deinem fall die Zeitersparnis.
> ...


 
Da haben wir zeitgleich geschrieben, fast 

Also mit Flieger hab ich auch schon geschaut. Zum Flughafen München sind es 18km, zu Flughafen Saarbrücken sind es 20km.

Problem ist, das Flüge, die ich eine Woche vorher erst buche, um die 350€
kosten. Also viel zu viel.

Wenn ich 4 Monate vorher buche, dann kosten sie zwar nur 120€, aber wenn
dann doch was ist (Krankheit, muss auf Baustelle, etc.) dann verfallen die.
Diese Kosten würden dann wieder in der Rechung negativ auffallen.

Zeitersparnis wäre sicher da. 
Zum/Vom Flughafen 20-30min. Also 1 Stunde pro Strecke. Flug dauert 45mins.
15mins vor Start muss man da sein, da Inlandflug. Kaum Kontrollen.
Insgesamt wäre ein maximum an Reisezeit 2:30 Stunden.
Nachteil: Und der ist extrem. Die Flieger fliegen soooo doof, das es nicht möglich
ist. Leider


----------



## thomass5 (22 Februar 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Also wenn umbau, dann Autogas.
> Ein Umbau auf Erdgas ist nicht so ohne weiteres möglich.
> ...
> Problemlos nachrüstbar
> ...



Wenn dein Motor Gasfest ist. Mach Dich da vorher mal in einschlägigen Foren kundig.

Oder schau mal nach nem Auto mit Serienerdgas.

Amortisiert sich das in 2,5 Jahren?

Thomas


----------



## argv_user (22 Februar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Wenn dein Motor Gasfest ist. Mach Dich da vorher mal in einschlägigen Foren kundig.
> 
> Oder schau mal nach nem Auto mit Serienerdgas.
> 
> ...



Die Zusatzfrage ist natürlich noch nicht gekommen:
"Wie lange denkst Du den Wagen noch zu nutzen?"

Ja, lesen muss man können,
2,5 Jahre wären etwa 2,5 * 50 *1000 km also etwa 125000 km.

Da stößt mancher PKW an die Grenzen seiner Leistungsfähigkeit.
Insbesodere wenn er nicht neu ist.


----------



## Krumnix (22 Februar 2011)

Der Octavia hat imo 40 Mm Laufleistung. 
Ich denke schon, das ich ihn mit 200 oder mehr fahren will.
Er ist groß, schnell, sparsam und familientauglich.

Daher würde sich nur ein alternative Auto anbieten, das in etwa den gleichen
Komfort hätte.


----------



## thomass5 (22 Februar 2011)

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...ileage=50000&fuels=CNG&ambitCountry=&zipcode=

z.B.

Thomas


----------



## udo_39 (22 Februar 2011)

ich habe bei langen Touren immer versucht Mitfahrer über  die Mitfahrzentralen zu finden.
es hilft nicht sehr viel aber etwas.


----------



## bike (22 Februar 2011)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Der Octavia hat imo 40 Mm Laufleistung.
> Ich denke schon, das ich ihn mit 200 oder mehr fahren will.
> Er ist groß, schnell, sparsam und familientauglich.
> 
> ...



Bei den Langstrecken halten die Autos schon sehr lange.
Ich kaufe meist so mit ca 100tkm mir Autos und geb diese zwischen 300-400tkm wieder her.
Bisher bin ich damit ganz gut gefahren.


bike


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Februar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Wenn dein Motor Gasfest ist. Mach Dich da vorher mal in einschlägigen Foren kundig.
> 
> Oder schau mal nach nem Auto mit Serienerdgas.
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas

Kann das sein, dass du da was durcheinanderbringst?
Siehe:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autogas
Und
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erdgas#Treibstoff_f.C3.BCr_Kraftfahrzeuge

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Februar 2011)

Bei so langen Strecken würde ich zur Bahn tendieren, weil eins muss man
ja auch in betracht ziehen, da Unfall Risiko steigt stark an. Das nicht nur bei
der Autofahrt, sondern auch bei der Arbeit. 
Vlt besteht die Möglichkeit das du im Zug schon ein wenig Abeitest, dein
Arbeitgeber erkennt das an und beteidigt sich am zugticket.


----------



## thomass5 (22 Februar 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi Thomas
> 
> Kann das sein, dass du da was durcheinanderbringst?
> Siehe:
> ...


Zitat aus http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autogas


> Einige Umrüster empfehlen zusätzlich den Einbau von Additiv-Beimengern in den Ansaugtrakt oder die Zugabe eines Additives in den Benzin- und Gastank, um den Verschleiß der Ventile  und Ventilsitze bei veränderter Kraftstoffart und  Verbrennungsbedingungen zu verringern, da die Verbrennungszeiten bei  gleichem Kraftstoff-Luftgemisch über denen von Benzin liegen. Somit  werden die Auslaßventile thermisch wesentlich mehr belastet. Bei einigen  Fahrzeugen sind die Ventilsitze deutlich weniger temperaturbeständig  als bei anderen Fahrzeugen (sog. Weichventilsitzer), so dass es im  Gasbetrieb unter Umständen zu einem Motorschaden kommen kann. Höhere  Verbrennungszeiten und ein daraus resultierender Motorschaden lassen  sich von vorne herein vermeiden, wenn eine eingebaute Gasanlage im  oberen Lastbereich entsprechend „fetter“ (Lambdawert < 1) eingestellt  wird. Hin und wieder soll auch beim Verbrauch von Autogas gespart  werden, und das Gemisch wird zu "mager" eingestellt. Das führt häufig  zum Motorschaden oder langfristig zum vorzeitigen Verschleiß der  Ventile. Alternativ zum Einbau eines Additiv-Beimengers  gibt es Gasanlagen, die auch im Gasbetrieb geringe Mengen Benzin  beimengen. Die für das jeweilige Fahrzeug notwendige Benzinmenge ist  einstellbar.



wohingegen ich bei einem Serienfahrzeug hoffe, das der Hersteller dies beachtet.

Thomas


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Februar 2011)

Auto.... auf jeden Fall Auto..... du kannst fahren wann du willst, du kannst anhalten wann du willst, du kannst deine Beifahrer aussuchen, du kannst reichlich Gepäck mitnehmen du kannst Musik hören so laut wie du willst und du musst nicht sehen wie du vom Bahnhof wegkommst bzw zum Bahnhof hinkommst. Und wenn du einen gut bezahlten Job hast dann sollte es auch kein Kohleproblem geben.

Und wenn du es schaffst antizyklisch zu fahren sollte auch ein Stau kein Problem sein....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Bei so langen Strecken würde ich zur Bahn tendieren, weil eins muss man
> ja auch in betracht ziehen, da Unfall Risiko steigt stark an. Das nicht nur bei
> der Autofahrt, sondern auch bei der Arbeit.
> Vlt besteht die Möglichkeit das du im Zug schon ein wenig Abeitest, dein
> Arbeitgeber erkennt das an und beteidigt sich am zugticket.


 

Wann steigt den das Unfallrisiko stark an bei dir ???  .... muss ich mir Sorgen machen wenn du mich nächstes Mal zum NRW-Stammtisch abholst


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Februar 2011)

Krumnix schrieb:


> ..Imo hab ich ein Angebot von einem BMW 325D mit 62.000KM für 18.000€...


Also, Bahnfahren wäre eigentlich die gescheitere Lösung, wenn man denn dazu bereit ist. Vor- und Nachteile wurde ja schon genannt. Ich würde unvernünftigerweise dennoch beim Auto bleiben, da für mich Freiheit und Flexibilität in Vordergrund stehen. So wie ich es der Diskussion entnehme, wirst du wohl auch beim Auto bleiben? Ein moderner Diesel ist keine schlechte Wahl. Spritsparend sind sind sie wohl alle, mehr oder weniger. Wir haben in der Firma nur Dieselfahrzeuge. Darunter verschiedene VWs so wie einen BMW 320D. Wenn man der Verbrauchsanzeige trauen kann, ist der BMW trotz größter Leistung und Bleifuß der sparsamste.

Da wir gerade bei BMW sind. Geht's dir eigentlich vorwiegend ums Sparen oder könnte etwas Exklusivität deinen Fahrspaß auffrischen? Auf deiner Strecke kommst du doch auf der A96 an Buchloe vorbei. Mach mal einen Abstecher zu Alpina ;-) . Manchmal stehen auch Vorführwgen relativ günstig zum Verkauf.

http://www.alpina-automobiles.com/f.../Tests_Drive/germany/AMS/ams_18_2008_D3BT.pdf


----------



## Jan (22 Februar 2011)

*Benziner umbauen auf LPG.*

Hallo,

ich fahr im Jahr auch etwa so viel (200 km / Tag).

Ich habe mir einen "neuen" gebrauchten Opel Vectra B (BJ 2000) gekauft und dabei gleich den Umbau auf LPG beauftragt.
Alleine die Kosten für den Umbau hatte ich nach eine Jahr raus.
Mit der differenz zwischen Benzinkosten und LPG-Kosten zahle ich das Auto ab. So habe ich keine Belastung durch die Raten, weil diese durch die Spritkostenersparnis abgedeckt sind.

Bei mir ist es auch erst in etwa 3-5 Jahren möglich umzuziehen.
Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, geht natürlich auch Zeit dabei drauf.
Bei mir sind es 3 Std. / Tag. 
Aber die Bahn ist mir zu unzuverlässig und würde etwa doppelt so lange dauern. 

Mal aus Neugierde, wie lange machst du das mit den 1000 km / WE schon?

Und evt. wäre es zu überlegen mal den Cheff zu fragen, ob man von Montag bis Donnerstag Überstunden macht und dafür Freitag frei bekommt.
Ich habe es bei meinem Cheff versucht, weil ich jeden Freitag min. 3 Std. fahre um 5 Std. zu arbeiten. Leider hat er sich nicht darauf eingelassen.


----------



## Ralle (22 Februar 2011)

Ich rate mal von LPG ab.

Hatte einen umgebauten 1.8 Opel-Zaffira. Dem sind 2 Mal die Ventile abgebrannt, da muß dann auch der Kopf mit raus, Kosten ca. 2-2,5 k. Und ich bin mit dem Ding schon extrem sachte gefahren, nie über 140, Additiv auch beigemengt, na ja. Möglich das es am Umrüster lag oder was auch immer, ich hatte die Nase voll. Einen RS umzurüsten und dann vielleicht noch Gas zu geben, das endet im Motorschaden, würde ich tippen. Diesel ist im Prinzip ok, aber letzte Woche hatten wir von Diesel zu Super an meiner Tanke in Berlin tatsächlich 2 (in Worten ZWEI) Cent Unterschied, da rechnet sich der Spaß eher nicht mehr, wenn man höhere Anschaffungs- und Wartungskosten, sowie die ebenfalls höhere Steuer für einen Diesel bedenkt. die besten Diesel (verbrauchsmäßig), mit denen ich unterwegs war, waren die Octavia 1.9, da sind wir teileweise 180-200 durchgefahren (wenn möglich) und kamen trotzdem fast 1000 km mit einer Tankfüllung, davon träume ich bei meinem jetzigen Diesel, aber ich wollte ja auch einen Großen, also selbst Schuld, denk ich mal...


----------



## Krumnix (23 Februar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mal aus Neugierde, wie lange machst du das mit den 1000 km / WE schon?


 
Seit ca. 9 Monaten.
Den größten Teil bin ich mit dem Zug gefahren. 
Nur leider wird der Bahnhof in Stuttgart ja nicht umgebaut, weil irgendwelche
Penner nach 20 Jahren Planung und jetzigem Spatenstich plötzlich was dagegen
haben.
Kotzt mich an, weil IMMER in Stuttgart was schief geht. 
Zug kann nicht mehr Rückwärts fahren und schon hat man 3-4 Stunden
Zeitverlust, weil eine neue Zugmaschine hergebracht werden muss.

Solange die Leute, die Null Plan haben und meinen 1sec NACH 12 erst sich
zu beschweren, wird das mit der Zugfahrt immer ein Problem sein.
Insgesamt habe ich glaube gute 50 Stunden in dem Zeitraum an Verspätungen.

-> Den Octavia RS umbauen ist nicht so toll, wie ich bis jetzt überall gelesen
habe. Ein Diesel wäre also eine bessere Idee dann. Oder ein Auto, das von
Werk aus schon darauf getrimmt ist. Gibt ja Hersteller, die Autos mit dieser
Option schon anbieten. Muss ich mal weiter suchen


----------



## seeba (23 Februar 2011)

Schau alternativ zu dem 325d mal nach einem 320d mit dem 177PS Motor. Das ist ein, meiner Meinung nach, sehr solider Motor mit einem super Verbrauch. Der 25d ist irgendwie nicht so der Bringer, kostet Steuern wie der 30d, verbaucht so viel wie der 30d, ist aber nur minimal schneller wie der 20d. Aus diesem Grund ist der 25d bei meinem letzten Kauf auch aus dem Rennen gefolgen.


----------



## Jan (23 Februar 2011)

@ Ralle

Ich habe mit meiner Umrüstung kaum Probleme.
Klar muss das Gemisch erstmal nachjustiert werden, aber damit konnte ich leben. Bei mir sind auch einmal die Zündkerzen kaputt gewesen, allerdings waren das welche, die für Gasanlagen nicht geeignet waren. Habe jetzt Zündkerzen für die Gasanlage drin (kosten etwa das Gleiche wie die Normalen) und habe keine Probleme seit dem.
Nach ca. 130 000 km ist der Pt100 kaputt gewesen (15€).
Ich fahre auf Gas öfters 160 km/h und gelegentlich 200 km/h, wobei man auf Gas das Gaspedal nicht bis zum Bodenblech durchdrücken sollte; wurde mir gesagt.
Das meiste Geld habe ich bisher für Reifen, Auspuff, Kat+Krümmer und Ölwechsel ausgegeben; der normale Verschleiß eben.

@ Krumnix

Wenn du an LPG denkst, solltest du dich genau informieren, ab wann LPG besteuert wird. Ich meine ich habe mal etwas von 2014 gelesen.
Ich hoffe, dass die E-Autos weit genug ausgereift sind, wenn ich mir ein "neues" kaufe.
Du könntest evt. auch deinen Cheff fragen, ob du einen Firmenwagen zur privaten Nutzung bekommst. Das würde sich evt. für dich rechnen.


----------



## Zefix (23 Februar 2011)

Mein letzter Stand:
Die höhere Besteuerung von CNG und LPG erfolgt 2018, würd sich also noch rentieren.

Fahr auch nen Umbau auf LPG seit 2005 und ca. 130000 km.
Wollte damals  ne Flüssigeinspritzende (ICOM JTG)  und bin von Bayern bis Dortmund gefahren um die Anlage zu bekommen. War damals der einzige Umrüster.
Viele hatten abegraten weil die Pumpen verrecken. Die erste Serie war scheinbar wirklich schlecht. Hab aber immer noch die 1. Pumpe    .
Im Jahr 2009 musste ein Stück Schlauch wegen undichtigkeit getauscht werden, und kurz drauf war eine Umschaltbox Kaputt. Kostete in etwa 150€. 

Welche Fahrzeuge sich eignen ist nicht immer leicht zu sagen.
BMW und Mercedes haben mit den Ventilen so gut wie kein Problem.
Ford durch die Bank heikel.VW/AUDI, Opel nur wieder bestimmte Baureihen, so wie bei den Japanern. 
Das waren meine Recherchen damals vor 6 Jahren.

Am besten zu nem Umrüster der schon lange Umbaut und seine Anlagen kennt. Würd sofort wieder umbauen.
Aber mein 430er läuft ja noch ne Zeit 

Ach ja, ich pendel auch täglich 50km 1-Fach


----------



## Sinix (24 Februar 2011)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Seit ca. 9 Monaten.
> Den größten Teil bin ich mit dem Zug gefahren.
> Nur leider wird der Bahnhof in Stuttgart ja nicht umgebaut, weil irgendwelche
> Penner nach 20 Jahren Planung und jetzigem Spatenstich plötzlich was dagegen
> ...




Als ehm. MA der Bahn in Saarbrücken kann ich dir nur den ersten IC Montag morgens (Abfahrt ca. 4:45) mit Umstieg in Mannheim empfehlen. Der ist erfahrungsgemäß recht zuverlässig und da bist du in fast unter 5h in München und kannst wie gesagt noch ein Nickerchen machen oder ein Käffchen trinken, während in Stuttgart sich die Blechkarawane im Stau quält. Die Zugausfälle haben prozentual geringeren Zeitverlust wie die Summe der Zeit die du im nervtötenden Stau verbringst. Heimzu kommt man zwischen Stuttgart und Mannheim immer an, da hier neben der Schnellfahrstrecke noch eine zweite Strecke über Heidelberg existiert.

Auch wenn in den Medien bei Schnee Probleme bei der Bahn bekannt gemacht wurden, ist man als Fernpendler doch besser dran als mit dem PKW.

MfG


----------



## Markus (24 Februar 2011)

udo_39 schrieb:


> ich habe bei langen Touren immer versucht Mitfahrer über die Mitfahrzentralen zu finden.
> es hilft nicht sehr viel aber etwas.


 
hast du das gelsen?
also ich halte deine rechnung vmit den 110€ sprit auch für eine unrealisitische milchmädchenrchnung. da sind 30-35cent/km deutlich realistischer...

aber dennoch kann sich das autofahren durchaus rentabler gestalten mit solchen dienstleistungen wie http://www.mitfahrzentrale.de

dazu kommt dass man nette leute kennenlernt, unterhaltung hat und somit auch die unfallgefahr sinkt(sekundenschlaf am freitagabend...)


----------



## Markus (24 Februar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> ...und da bist du in *fast unter 5h* in München...


 
das ist geil! *ROFL*


----------



## IBFS (24 Februar 2011)

Auch wenn ich hin und wieder mal mehr als eine Woche auf Dienstreise bin,
das ist alles nichts gegen das jahrelange Pendeln von mehreren hundert Kilometern.

*Daher möchte ich hier mal meine Hochachtung für die Pender zollen.*
*Ich bewundere eure Ausdauer und eure Leidensfähigkeit. *


Frank


----------



## Krumnix (25 Februar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> hast du das gelsen?
> also ich halte deine rechnung vmit den 110€ sprit auch für eine unrealisitische milchmädchenrchnung. da sind 30-35cent/km deutlich realistischer...
> 
> aber dennoch kann sich das autofahren durchaus rentabler gestalten mit solchen dienstleistungen wie http://www.mitfahrzentrale.de
> ...


 
Die 110€ sind reine Kosten, die ich habe.
Die anderen nennen sich Eh-Da-Kosten. Sind ja eh da.
Versicherung vom Auto bezahle ich auch wenn ich mit dem Zug fahre.
Das Auto wird älter, auch wenn ich mit dem Zug fahre.
Das einzigste sind die Kilometer, die das Auto dan drauf bekommt.
Daher würde ich den reellen Preis auf 15-18 Cent pro KM sehen.

Ich werde mich wohl erstmal dazu entscheiden, mein Auto zu verkaufen und
einen Diesel kaufen. Welcher Diesel das wird, überlege ich noch.
BMW oder eine andere Marke sehe ich noch. 
Ziel ist, um die 5 Liter Diesel auf 100KM Diesel zu verbauchen.
Weniger ist immer besser


----------



## Verpolt (25 Februar 2011)

> ...BMW oder eine andere Marke sehe ich noch.
> Ziel ist, um die 5 Liter Diesel auf 100KM Diesel zu verbauchen.



BMW 
Durchschnitt 2,9-3,2 Liter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Februar 2011)

ja ja, das ist eine gute Idee, da Herr Gaddafi mit Kampfjets auf seine
Bevölkerung losgeht, ist der Benzinpreis ganz schön nach oben geschossen.
Gestern habe ich etwas von 1,56€ für Super gesehen.


----------



## Krumnix (25 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> BMW
> Durchschnitt 2,9-3,2 Liter


 
Wenn du bei dem Wetter damit 500KM schaffst, dann bist du gut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> BMW
> Durchschnitt 2,9-3,2 Liter


 
Das ding darf mann doch mit der alten Klasse 3 fahren...oder?


----------



## Verpolt (25 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das ding darf mann doch mit der alten Klasse 3 fahren...oder?



auf die schnelle


> Hast Du Deinen Autoführerschein schon vor dem 1. April 1980 gemacht, hast Du auch automatisch die Fahrerlaubnis für 125 und darfst somit den kleinen C1 fahren.
> Für den größeren brauchst Du dann aber schon einen Motorradführerschein, also A.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> BMW
> Durchschnitt 2,9-3,2 Liter



[OT]BMW C1 Details[/OT]


----------



## Verpolt (25 Februar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> [OT]BMW C1 Details[/OT]



Ich schmeiss mich weg..... ist das Klasse!


----------



## Ralle (25 Februar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> [OT]BMW C1 Details[/OT]



Mist, es geht nur ein Danke!!!

"Kullernder Kackstuhl"
"Treppenlift für draußen"

Ich lach mich grad weg! *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (25 Februar 2011)

Ne, die ganzen Parodien sind einfach Spitze. *ROFL*

Goldwing


----------



## Verpolt (25 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ne, die ganzen Parodien sind einfach Spitze. *ROFL*
> 
> Goldwing



"...macht der Eherochen hinten in der Bordküche eine Tütensuppe warm!...."


----------



## eYe (25 Februar 2011)

Moin Krumnix,

bin zwar kein richtiger Pendler, fahre aber in der Regel alle 2 Wochen zu meiner Freundin. Das sind jeweils 620km hin- und zurück.

Meine Optionen:

1) Flugzeug: günstig, relativ fix aber leider im Endeffekt nicht lohneswert, da ich vom nächsten Flughafen noch 100km weiter muss

2) Bahn: Fahrzeit wie Auto, Preis: 2x115€, allerdings muss ich 2x umsteigen und ja auch irgendwie zum Bahnhof hin und vom Bahnhof wegkommen...
Interessant wäre es mit den 29€ Angeboten der Bahn, da ich mich aber in der Regel aber immer nur kurzfristig entscheiden kann, ist das nichts für mich

3) Mitfahrgelegenheit: Günstig (30€) aber teilweise unzuverlässig und ungemütlich

4) Eigenes Auto nehmen: Ich vebrauche bei 130-150km/h um die 6,5L/100km (Diesel), also um die 60€ pro Strecke.
Wenn ich nun noch 2-3 Mitfahrer über eine der gängigen Mitfahrzentralen mitnehme, mache ich am Ende sogar noch etwas Gewinn


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Februar 2011)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Die 110€ sind reine Kosten, die ich habe.
> Die anderen nennen sich Eh-Da-Kosten. Sind ja eh da.
> Versicherung vom Auto bezahle ich auch wenn ich mit dem Zug fahre.
> Das Auto wird älter, auch wenn ich mit dem Zug fahre.
> ...



Theoretiker! 

Wenn die Kiste 30.000 EUR kostet und ohne Reparatur 300.000 km 
hält, dann sind das schon mal 10 cent pro km, und zwar in echt, 
nix eh-da. 

Bei Deiner Fahrleistung verliert das Auto durch die km an Wert, 
weniger durch das Alter.

Wartung + Verschleiss (Reifen, Bremsen, ...)  für 20.000 km: wenn 
hier 1000 EUR reichen, dann sind das nochmal 5 cent.

150 EUR + 110 EUR Sprit = 260 EUR kostet Dich eine Heimfahrt 
mindestens.

Dazu kommt dann noch eh-da (Versicherung, Steuer, Gebühren).


----------



## bike (25 Februar 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> 150 EUR + 110 EUR Sprit = 260 EUR kostet Dich eine Heimfahrt
> mindestens.



Wenn die Freundin das wert ist?
Manche kosten mehr ohne zu fahren.


bike


----------



## IBFS (25 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn die Freundin das wert ist?
> Manche kosten mehr ohne zu fahren.



Für Singles, also wenn sie nicht fahren müßten, wären 260 EUR dann wohl in etwa ein Escortbesuch pro Woche. Auch keine schlechte Vorstellung 

Frank


----------



## Krumnix (3 März 2011)

Diese Freundin ist es wert 

Also ich habe vor, meinen Skoda zu verkaufen.
Wir sind nun zu 2. die diese Strecke immer fahren. Ich hab hier noch wen
gefunden, der aus der Nähe hier auch jedes WE ins Saarland fährt.
Aktuell mit der Bahn.

Jedes ist die Frage nach einem Auto, das einen sehr guten Verbrauch hat
sehr gute Betriebskosten (Reifen, Reparaturen, etc.) und als Gebrauchter
min Baujahr 2008 und max 60.000 KM für max 20.000€ zu haben ist.
Komfort sollte er auch bieten. Also Klimaanlage, gute Sitze, und Platz, das
man nicht so zusammengedrückt drin sitzt.

Mein Favorit ist aktuell der BMW 320D BJ2009.

Was sind eure Erfahrungen oder Ideen?


----------



## seeba (3 März 2011)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist aktuell der BMW 320D BJ2009.


Dann von mir noch einmal ein paar Ausstattungstipps:
- Xenon-Licht unbedingt, die Halogen-Funzeln sind eine Zumutung für jeden Vielfahrer
- Sportsitze unbedingt, bei Rückenproblemen evtl. noch die Lordosenstütze
- Servotronic oder Aktivlenkung, die normale Lenkung ist relativ schwergängig und "nervt" beim Rangieren. Servotronic lässt sich teilweise nachrüsten, da nur Software, war aber auch schon mal Serie und würde dann nicht bei der SA aufgeführt. Da muss man etwas genauer gucken und fragen
- Klimaautomatik und Sitzheizung natürlich.
- Automatik braucht mehr Kraftstoff und würde ich bei überwiegend Autobahn wohl weglassen
- Keine dunkle Farbe, eher spacegrau oder sowas. Die Lacke auf Wasserbasis sind absoluter Mist.


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2011)

bahncard 50: 102€/w*50w+230€ = 5330€
bahncard 100: 3800€ (bzw. im abo 350€/m*12m=4200€) inkl. cityticket (sollte in münchen und saarbrücken funktionieren) - freie zugwahl und hohes maß an flexibilität ... nur bahncard100 1. klasse ist da besser...  (6400€ aber dafür mit nahezu sitzplatzgarantie)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> bahncard 50: 102€/w*50w+230€ = 5330€
> bahncard 100: 3800€ (bzw. im abo 350€/m*12m=4200€) inkl. cityticket (sollte in münchen und saarbrücken funktionieren) - freie zugwahl und hohes maß an flexibilität ... nur bahncard100 1. klasse ist da besser... (6400€ aber dafür mit nahezu sitzplatzgarantie)


 
was heißen diese bahncard 50 bzw 100, kann ich damit 50 bzw 100 mal 
damit Deutschlandweit fahren, wenn ja lohnt sich das doch.


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> was heißen diese bahncard 50 bzw 100, kann ich damit 50 bzw 100 mal
> damit Deutschlandweit fahren, wenn ja lohnt sich das doch.



bahncard 50 -> 50% ermäßigung auf den fahrpreis ... bei obigen bsp. würde hin und rückfahrt ohne bc50 also 204€ kosten
bahncard 100 -> einsteigen, losfahren (100% ermäßigung + einige nette gimicks ... bahnlounge etc.)


----------



## Matze001 (3 März 2011)

BC50 -> 50% auf das Ticket

BC100 -> Man braucht sich gar kein Ticket mehr kaufen, zeigt nur noch die Karte, man darf fahren wie und wo man will, lohnt sich ab einer gewissen Strecke!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> BC100 -> Man braucht sich gar kein Ticket mehr kaufen, zeigt nur noch die Karte, man darf fahren wie und wo man will, lohnt sich ab einer gewissen Strecke!



wie die bsp.rechnung oben zeigt 
ein freund von mir fährt mit bc100 täglich von L nach DD und zurück ... ticket im ICE würde H+R 58€ kosten ... bei 58*5*50 wären das 14500€/a ... da lohnt sich sogar ne BC100 1.Klasse


----------



## Matze001 (3 März 2011)

Ich habe nicht bezweifelt das es sich in diesem Fall lohnen würde 

Für mich persönlich würde sich die Bahn auch durchsetzen, Laptop auspacken, umts Karte (oder bei BC 100 1.Klasse sogar WLAN) lässt es sich schon ganz gut im Zug aushalten und sogar sehr gut Arbeiten.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2011)

ich würde auch absolut mit dem Zug fahren, bei der Strecke, da kannst
du rechnen wie du willst es ist günstiger.
Die Chance da mal in einen Unfall verwickelt zu werden steigt auch sehr
stark an, dann kann ganz schnell schluß sein mit der Mobilität.


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich würde auch absolut mit dem Zug fahren, bei der Strecke, da kannst
> du rechnen wie du willst es ist günstiger.
> Die Chance da mal in einen Unfall verwickelt zu werden steigt auch sehr
> stark an, dann kann ganz schnell schluß sein mit der Mobilität.



außerdem sollen ja jetzt die klimaanlagen auch wieder funktionieren ... im sommer werden dann die heizungen repariert


----------



## Krumnix (3 März 2011)

Naja. Mit dem Zug bin ich schon oft gefahren jetzt.
Habe auch die BC50. Bezahle somit auch die hier genannten 102€ (inkl. Sitzplatz).

Jedoch muss ich um 13 Uhr Fr. aus der Firma, damit ich Abends noch eingermassen
was unternehmen kann, um dann an den Bahnhof zu kommen.
Bis dahin sind es ca 20KM. 
Am Bahnhof muss ich das Auto parken. 
Wenn mein "Spezial-Platz" nicht frei ist, kostet das Parken 30€ am Tag mit
BC-Rabatt.
Für Fr-So bezahle ich leider dann 90€, weil ich meist so ankomme, das de
3. Tag schon angebrochen ist. 
Habe also 40KM Weg und 90€ Parken in München. 
Im Saarland habe ich 12km Weg hin und zurück.
Das bezahlt zwar meine Freundin, aber es sind Kosten.

In München 40km (= ca. 5€ Sprit) + 90€ = 95€

In SB 24km (= ca. 3,50€ Sprit) = 98€

+ 102€ Ticket = 200€ Bahnkosten.


Jetzt muss ich um 13 Uhr an den Bahnhof damit ich um 19 Uhr in SB bin.
In SB muss ich dann am Sonntags um 17 Uhr mich auf den Weg zum Bahnhof machen, damit ich um 17:40 den Zug bekomme damit ich um 23:00
in München zu Hause bin.

Jetzt bin ich das vergangene Wochenende mit dem Auto gefahren.
Da bin ich in der Firma um 14:45 losgefahren und war um 19:25 bei meiner
Freundin in der Wohnung!
Tank war zu 35% noch Voll. Nachgetankt in Luxembourg für 1.24 den Liter .
Hier bin ich mit Tempomat fast konstant 140 gefahren. Mein neues Navi hat
mich hier um jeden Stau geleitet und ich hatte nur einen kleinen Stau gehabt,
der nach 5mins weg war.

Zurückgefahren bin ich dann am Sonntag um 19:35 und war abends um 
23:20 in München in meiner Wohnung. 
Tank war zu 40% noch voll.

Ich habe also 125% Tank-Inhalt verfahren. Sind ca 70L. 
Wenn ich jetzt den Sprit aus L und den Sprit aus D mittel komme ich
auf Tankkosten von ca 100€ für das WE.
Also habe ich zur Bahn erstmal 100€ gespart.

Würde ich einen Diesel nehmen, würde ich wohl bei 60€ sein und somit
140€ sparen.

Bei einem BMW würde ich als Gebraucht gekauft bei dieser Fahrleistung
imo eine KM-Pauschale von 13cent/km haben (http://www.autobudget.de/gebrauchtwagen).

Das wären bei 480KM pro Strecke am WE 124,80€ + 60€ Tanken = ca.185€

Gegenüber der Bahn billiger!
Gegenüber der Bahn bin viel mehr Freizeit mit der Freundin!
Gegenüber der Bahn viel flexibler.

Gegenüber der Bahn unsicherer durch Unfall (Müdigkeit, andere Idioten, etc)
Gegenüber der Bahn unentspannter. In der Bahn kann man pennen und sonst was machen.

So sehe ich das gerade für mich


----------



## Luckyjack (6 März 2011)

Ich pendel jedes Wochenende 300km einfache Strecke, mit LPG ist dasein klacks, Spritkosten ca 40€ für 600km.


----------

